# day 19 still no LH surge clomid cycle 3



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm fed up!

As the title of my post suggests - it is day 19 - no LH surge........

I thought clomid would make my irregular cycles and ov regular - and restore me to a 28d cycle. It did month 1 - so month 2 we concentrated on BDing around day 14-15.. but missed the crucial time as that cycle turned out to be 34d.... so this month got out my clearblue monitor and there is no surge yet. I am worried that it is not working and also unsure that there is any point taking it - as off clomid this is what my cycles were like (varying from 27-40 days......).



Sorry just needed to let that out. Will keep testing on the monitor for this month, and keep bding......... but it is just so frustrating when you were expecting it to work.

love sunshine
x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I can totally relate to this post. I ov'd anywhere from CD14 to CD25 on Clomid, despite my consultant telling me it would regulate my cycles. I used OPKs and also charted other ov signs and BBT so it gave me an overall picture of when ov was happening. By doing that it will hopefully confirm to you whether or not you are oving. So don't give up yet as the latest I got a +ive OPK was CD25 and that was the cycle I had given up on Clomid working for me and I got my BFP.

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I got a positive opk today on day 20 ..so don't give up hun x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've also been ready to pop (I get scanned and have HCG jabs) on days 20+

Good luck hun !

Nix


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi just wanted to say that before clomid I had iregular cycles and although clomid sort of made my regular the latest I ever got a LH surge was CD 22 so I starting oving but still had long cycles.

I used to get EWCM about 4 days before I ov'd too

Good luck


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks girls - you have cheered me up. It makes such a difference talking to people going through the same thing as you - esp those of you who have ov'ed late too... I won't give up and will go and get off the computer and spend some time with DH instead!!!

sunshine


----------



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

I was ovulating regularly on days 14 or 15. first month on clomid and I'm still waititng. today is day 17.


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Still no surge today on day 20 - but from what your experiences - should not give up hope as it might be happen in a few more days...

Doris Ethel - it might be the same thing for you, just the clomid delaying ov and lengthening your cycle. Frustrating tho isn't it!

love sunshine


----------

